# Whats the best family layout Swift Kontiki 679 or 669



## aescules (Apr 18, 2009)

I am in the process of buying a S Kontiki, I have found new pre reg 669 Hiline that an 11 plate Hiline, I have also found an 11 plate with 3000 mikes and thats a 679.

Which of these layouts is the most family orientated, I have looked at a 679 and that has a huge locker and the fixed bunk. If I went for the 679 layout is it possible to put 4 std bikes in the garage?

I have not yet seen the 669 layout in passing, how big are the lockers much smaller than the 679 I would guess.

One of the things that draws me to the 679 slightly is that if I can get the bike 4 std size bikes in the lockers, I dont need to fit a towbar for my Thule 4 bike carrier.

Thanks for your help

Andrew


----------

